# Alligator gar



## GROUPERKING

This is a delayed post from a couple of weeks back, when I took my dad alligator gar fishing.We were fishing on perdido river with mullet for bait.It started out pretty slow that night with nothing but a few sailcats for the first 3 or 4 hours. We moved to 4 different spots that night before we finally found one ! It was over five and a half feet long and probably about 70 to 75 lbs. It broke my 50 lb. Scale all to hell. I'll try to add the pictures in a little while, but they will probably be sideways I can't figure out how to get them upright


----------



## GROUPERKING




----------



## Trble Make-rr

I'm originally from up north. I know Yankee.......whatever. How do you cook that beast? What other fish would you compare it too?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

Mean looking critter!!! I tried gar once, several years ago and found it to be decent table fare. Just a pain in the a$$ to clean...


----------



## GROUPERKING

I slice the tenderloin into steaks about the width of my pinky finger and fry them as I would any other fish.The back half of the gar tends to be a little tough, but it is good in fish patties.As far as what they taste like well thats a little difficult for me to say, but it's a white and firm fleshed fish. I think they taste pretty dang good, but they are a pain in the but to clean especially if you have never cleaned one before. But thankfully I have gotten much better at it over the years.


----------



## NoMoSurf

Nice! Ive been trying to hook into one of those for years. I've caught a few Longnose and Shortnose and hold a World Record for Spotted Gar. But I have never been able to get into an Alligator Gar. Is on my bucket list though...


----------



## bob3fish

You might want to check the regs on alligator gar. It is a protected species.


----------



## CatCrusher

bob3fish said:


> You might want to check the regs on alligator gar. It is a protected species.


He lives in Alabama and caught the fish in the Perdido River so he is good as long as he launches in Alabama


----------



## BananaTom




----------



## seacat

Wow what a toothy catch. Was that mouth snapping when you caught it. Looks like it would make your hand look like ground beef. Great catch for the family album. Congrats


----------



## MikeH

Nice fish..we usually won't shoot any unless they look like they are in the 7ft 100+lb range.. Mobile is FULL of them and we regularly see them that size.. We are catching them on recurve bows though, with a fiberglass arrow as bait.


----------



## GROUPERKING

Thanks BananaTom for turning the pictures upright for everyone. And to that other fella that thought I was breaking the law . That fish did come from alabama water and a alabama launch as sbarrow said


----------



## CatHunter

Gar fishing has some tricks to it. Like fish the bottom, thats where you catch most of the big ones. I learned this from years of catfishing and catching Gator Gars by mistake. 

Personally I dont care for them, I release them boat side and have gotten many pushing 100+.

I have however taken friends fishing for Long-nose gar, on any given trip there is no shortage of action.

After a incident a few years back I will never post another picture of a Alligator Gar on here again or of any other monsters accidentally caught.

I haven't seen many Gator on Perdido, lots of longnose gar.


----------



## GROUPERKING

Yeah seacat he was working them. So we put a bullet in his head and waited until we thought he was dead before I gaffed him. BUT when he hit the bottom of the boat we found out he was still very much alive. For the next ten minutes he did his very best to beat the hell out of my blazer bay , while we watched from the bow. After it was over it looked like a scene from a horror movie , we were covered in blood the boat was covered in blood and a dead monster was lying in the bottom of the boat.


----------



## CatHunter

They do fight pretty hard, damn acrobatic to


----------



## FishWalton

*Info on alligator gar*

Info on alligator gar from FWC website


----------



## Seatmech86

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Mean looking critter!!! I tried gar once, several years ago and found it to be decent table fare. Just a pain in the a$$ to clean...


This guy makes it look easy. Good youtube series too for some reasons over others....


----------



## MrFish

fishwalton said:


> Info on alligator gar from FWC website


FWC regs don't apply to Alabama waters.


----------

